# Happy Belated Birthday Turtle



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very happy and belated Birthday to you Melissa!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you had a great b-day during the "blackout".


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hope it was an awesome day

happy birthday


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Turtle! I hope you had a great B-DAY? Good thing Vlad is on the ball and realized it was your B-Day during the website shutdown.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday turtle!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Belated B-day dear!!! Hope you had a vonderful day!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday T


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it was as good as it could be Melissa!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Melissa.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day my freaky little darling


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy "blackout" Birthday..
Hope it was a good one!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It was a very nice birthday I even got cake . I was sad when I came on here and it was all gone. I was hoping it was just an april fools joke, but alas that wasn't the case. Im glad we were able to fix the issues.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy belated turtle!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope your Birthday was awesome!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Turtle! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear Turtle!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy belated birthday from me as well, Turtle!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you had a great big happy B Day Turtle!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday turtle


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

happy Halloween ahh I mean birthday yes


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Im late, but Happy Birthday Turtle


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope you had a good one!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday Turtle!!


----------

